# Airtime 500 Seminars



## Bestheating (Dec 3, 2005)

I need to make a decision on going to one of the Airtime 500 seminars. It is about a 7 hour drive and will cost us two days of work time. Any knowledge of this group and what the REAL cost is? Are they reputable?
Thanks
Larry


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Do a search on the internet for them.
You get some hits to sites that have comments abot them.


----------



## Bestheating (Dec 3, 2005)

I did that. A lot of it was vague, much the same as the company itself has been. I was hoping someone on this site had experience with them.
Larry


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't myself.

Heard good and bad things.


----------



## Bestheating (Dec 3, 2005)

I guess I was hoping for more specifics.
Larry


----------

